# Our sproodle pup at 7 weeks



## Deb-04 (Aug 3, 2016)

Introducing Peaty (after Adam Peaty) if I've uploaded the photo correctly.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome Peaty - he is a gold medal winner for sure.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous pup


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

He's beautiful! Lucky you.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sweet boy. Think you just may have your hands full with him. Enjoy


----------



## Deb-04 (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone 
Getting excited and nervous, 3 meow weeks to wait then the fun (!) begins.


----------



## Deb-04 (Aug 3, 2016)

Horrible, shocking news from the breeder this morning. Out puppy is very poorly, he became unresponsive, she took him to the vets and tests show low white cell count and low glucose. She is suggesting that even if he does get better we shouldn't have him as we won't be able to get insurance and he may need ongoing treatment. 
:cry2::cry2::cry2:


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh no you must be so upset, I really hope the little one will pull through, it really does depend what has caused it as to whether you would get insurance for everything else. You fall in love with them before you actually get them don't you. I hope the breeder will keep you updated, please let us know, so very sad.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So sorry to read this. 
Big hugs to you.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

What a nightmare - I am so sorry to hear this news. Big hugs.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh no, such terrible news. Hope he pulls trough OK.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Such sad news, but good of the breeder to call and let you know. I hope it all works out for the best.


----------

